# La Cuna Bin No. 85 Habano La Cuna ( bin #85 ) Cigar Review - About Average



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar has a stronger taste than most in the medium range that is not unpleasant, but nothing to go out of your way for either. The wrapper is ...

Read the full review here: La Cuna Bin No. 85 Habano La Cuna ( bin #85 ) Cigar Review - About Average


----------

